# Freestyle Libre stopped working!



## jordmagx (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

I’m such a forum noob, and yet this is my second post within 48 hours!

Basically, I got a Libre sensor fitted two days ago and all seemed to be fine. Until yesterday morning I got a bath and it started giving ‘HI’ readings where the graph showed my BG was 30+. In a panic I got out my insulin but a capillary check showed I was 5.5, thank god I didn’t take insulin!

After this, each time I took a reading it would say the same thing (HI) until that night (last night) the app said the sensor is no longer working please change it.

I thought you were to keep the sensor out of water in order to stop it falling off, but has my bath caused the sensor to stop working properly or is this just a one off fault?

My questions are basically, should I never get it wet?

If I do get it wet, is the worry just that it will fall off or does it cause technical problems with the sensor? The manual doesn’t make it clear if it’s water resistant in terms of the adhesive or the technology itself.

Honestly, I’m just a confused guy with diabetes that doesn’t know how to work technology! It would be great if someone could help me out who’s been in my position; am I doing something wrong that has caused the sensor to malfunction or does it just so happen to be a faulty sensor?

All help is appreciated and any additional advice worth mentioning is greatly welcomed too!

Thanks,
Jordan x

PS, I didn’t knock it or damage it physically in anyway, my bath is the only thing I can think of that may caused it to stop working!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 17, 2018)

jordmagx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m such a forum noob, and yet this is my second post within 48 hours!
> 
> ...


Hi Jord
There is no reason why a bath should cause this.  Some sensors just go wrong.  I have never had a problem with Abbott when I have phoned them, and where the sensor is faulty, which this sounds as if it is, they have replaced them.  Hang on to the sensor as they will ask you to return it.  It is just unfortunate that this has happened on your first one.


----------



## jordmagx (Nov 17, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Hi Jord
> There is no reason why a bath should cause this.  Some sensors just go wrong.  I have never had a problem with Abbott when I have phoned them, and where the sensor is faulty, which this sounds as if it is, they have replaced them.  Hang on to the sensor as they will ask you to return it.  It is just unfortunate that this has happened on your first one.



Thanks for the reply! You’ve made me feel better so I appreciate it. I was afraid I had damaged it through my own negligence, hopefully the second one will prove my scepticism is unnecessary! It’s a shame their helplines are only M-F 9-5!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 17, 2018)

You are right.  however they are VERY good.  Just relax, do the best you can until you talk to them and look forward to having another sensor soon.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 17, 2018)

Though you will have to dig out the packaging for the batch number...

I’ve never had one do that, though I never have a bath (I’d never be able to get out), but it seems to tolerate hot showers without bother. Sounds like a random glitch rather than anything you’ve done. As SB says, they couldn’t be more helpful when you ring.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 17, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Though you will have to dig out the packaging for the batch number...


No you don't, the serial number is in the reader memory, if you ring Abbott they will talk you through how to find it. 

I agree with the others, most likely it's just a one-off faulty sensor, if you ring Abbott they will ask a few questions and then replace it free of charge.  Hang on to the faulty one though, they will expect it to be returned to them and they will send an envelope and instructions on how to do this.

Get a proof of postage too, I have only ever had to send 2 sensors back (having used them continuously for over 2 years) and got a letter after sending the first one back saying that they hadn't received it!  Didn't hear anything else after I sent a photocopy of the postage receipt


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 18, 2018)

You’re right (of course) Sally. Found it in the depths of system status. 

My apoligies to all


----------

